# competition season!



## boozer (Feb 20, 2014)

So in a few weeks is the first competition of the year for me, the Marchi Gras BBQ Cookoff. This is not a KCBS sanctioned event,  but will be employing KCBS rules.  I want to be more prepared this year,  and need some advice or tips,  especially on putting together a pork box. This may sound dumb, but what part of the butt exactly is the "money muscle"? It all tastes like money to me! How should I pull it? Some chunks or more shredded? Would the judges want any slices?


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 20, 2014)

I hate to send you else where but The Pickled Pig has a good visual on the money muscle.


----------



## boozer (Feb 20, 2014)

Ahh. Got it. Thanks!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Anything that happens to include the term KCBS reallly pisses me off. What kind of glutton for punishmet are you eggxacly?


----------



## boozer (Feb 21, 2014)

The worst kind.  True story,  my wife got mad at me for entering this comp. She wanted to be vending and making money. I told the event organizer this, and he said I probably wouldn't win anyway,  there was some really good teams there. He named a few  Oh yeah??


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 22, 2014)

Well best of fotunes if you decide to do it. The wallet drain and excessive manuel labor makes it an unattractive hobby.


----------



## boozer (Feb 22, 2014)

The guy challenged me, he said I couldn't win. I don't see as I have a choice,  I have to enter. Plus there will be 2000 people there, and the people's choice part of the contest will be, win or lose,  good advertising.  On top of that, it's for a great charity, the Sunshine Kids.  I have been invited to vend and cater at their events before,  and want them to remember me in the future. And competitions are fun. I got 2nd in chicken last time,  maybe I could win this one!


----------



## boozer (Mar 23, 2014)

Well it was a long, cold weekend. With 20 degree weather and 25mph north wind, it wasn't the most pleasant night for a competition.  We ended up 5th in the judging and 2nd in the peoples choice.  Not bad for a food truck guy!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 23, 2014)

Congratulations Boozer, way to go!


----------



## Bosko (Mar 23, 2014)

Very cool congrats!!!


----------



## boozer (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks buzz and bosko! One of the best moments for me was after I turned in my box, and got my pork pulled for the peoples choice sitting hot in my steam table,  I was drinking a beer and bs'ing with some of the guys from Huey's BBQ out of Fremont,  NE. A guy walks up to us and says "You know the difference between a real competitor and a food truck guy? We're still working,  and you're standing here drinking beer"  then one of the guys I was talking to says, " you know what the other difference is? You Competition Guys Cook bbq for a hobby,  we do it for a living" haha, well played sir!


----------



## Bosko (Mar 23, 2014)

boozer said:


> Thanks buzz and bosko! One of the best moments for me was after I turned in my box, and got my pork pulled for the peoples choice sitting hot in my steam table,  I was drinking a beer and bs'ing with some of the guys from Huey's BBQ out of Fremont,  NE. A guy walks up to us and says "You know the difference between a real competitor and a food truck guy? We're still working,  and you're standing here drinking beer"  then one of the guys I was talking to says, " you know what the other difference is? You Competition Guys Cook bbq for a hobby,  we do it for a living" haha, well played sir!



Very nice.....nice indeed......I hope our paths cross one day as you are the REAL BBQ dude in my eyes......one to inspire too........


----------



## boozer (Mar 23, 2014)

Bosko said:


> Very nice.....nice indeed......I hope our paths cross one day as you are the REAL BBQ dude in my eyes......one to inspire too........


 I hope so too, Bosko! I'll be 100% honest here, I have been cooking Que for 20 years with recipes passed down from my dad and grandpa. Almost a year ago I joined this forum, and I've learned more here in the last year than I did in the 19 years before it! My offer still stands, if any of you guys happen to be passing through Omaha NE, you eat for free at my place!


----------



## Candace (May 1, 2019)

Anything that happens to include the term KCBS reallly pisses me off. What kind of glutton for punishmet are you eggxacly?


----------

